

ClamCase Turns iPad into Laptop - Ghost_Noname
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/05/clamcase-turns-ipad-into-laptop/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GearFactor+%28Blog+-+Gadget+Lab+%28Gear+Factor%29%29

======
patrickk
If this takes off, it will really leave Apple with egg on it's face. They will
have to admit (even if only internally) that they didn't get the form factor
quite right.

